# North Georgia Traditional Archery Club - June 3-D Shoot



## dutchman (May 24, 2015)

Sunday, June 7, 2015 is the date for the next 3-D Shoot at NGTA in Gainesville, GA. This is shoot number 6 for the year. We're in the short rows now...

You'll find us at:
2295 Lee Land Road
Gainesville, GA 30507

Shoot fees:
Members - $5 per member
Non-members - $10 per person
Family Rate - $15 per family 
First time visitors to our club shoot for free.

Shoot our course as many times as you like for one low price!

We will have 20 targets set in the woods to challenge your skill and provide a day of fun in the outdoors.

Lunch will be available. We ask for a $5 per person donation for anyone eating lunch to help defray the cost of the food.

We'll start at 9:00 a.m. and pull targets at 3:30 p.m.

Our hosts for this shoot are Crispin Henry and David Pumphery.

For any folks who'd like to come but lack equipment, we have bows and arrows that we'll loan you for the day. We have our resident coach (RogerB) to provide instruction for anyone who wants it. You'll have a wonderful time. So, come see us.

We shoot rain or shine, sleet or snow. Come out and join us for a great time!


----------



## Lady Frost (May 30, 2015)

Marked my calendar, I will try to make it.  Really jonesin for a shoot.


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 30, 2015)

Lady Frost Dragon said:


> Marked my calendar, I will try to make it.  Really jonesin for a shoot.



Well don't get all hopped up, on protein bars, before you get there.
You'll have a good time.


----------



## dutchman (Jun 2, 2015)

This coming Sunday!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jun 2, 2015)

Dennis going to make ice cream?


----------



## Dennis (Jun 2, 2015)

I will if someone will bring a generator


----------



## RogerB (Jun 4, 2015)

Dennis said:


> I will if someone will bring a generator



Dave is supposed to have mine with him, you might check to make sure


----------



## dutchman (Jun 6, 2015)

Well, here we go...just about set-up time...


----------



## Lady Frost (Jun 6, 2015)

Lol Barry, you know I will.  I loves my protein.


----------



## Al33 (Jun 6, 2015)

My niece Cindy will be joining us again. Looking forward to it. Thanks to all up there today getting all ready!!


----------



## dutchman (Jun 6, 2015)

The course is ready for you. Are you ready for the course? Gonna be a pretty day tomorrow. Make your plans to come and shoot with us. Just bring plenty of arrows...


----------



## Todd Cook (Jun 7, 2015)

We had an excellent day today at NGT! The weather was great, The course was a good test; close and far targets but realistic hunting shots. We had a great turnout, with lots of new faces, and many old pro's as well. Chrispen and David fixed us up a fine lunch, really good hamburgers and hotdogs, and that chicken was excellent. We should have that more often.

Thank you to all that set up and took down. And thanks to our hosts, and to Al for the devotional. And to all that showed up to shoot. It was a good day.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jun 7, 2015)

Good shoot but didn't get see everyone. Didn't see Dennis but ate his ice cream along with the strawberry short cake that someone brought. NGT


----------



## zanzibar (Jun 7, 2015)

Great day! Thanks to the setup team and hosts. Nice course - even though it cost me my first lost arrow of the year. Lunch was quite tasty and the ice cream was delicious.

Special thanks to Todd and Dan for the advice on my hickory bow and thanks to Al for the offer of sinew to fix my poor self bow tillering.


----------



## Dennis (Jun 7, 2015)

Sorry I missed you today Mikey. I was a good turnout and great weather. Going to have to practice more Shelia out shot me bad today I'll have to cook dinner for a month!!!


----------



## Lady Frost (Jun 7, 2015)

So glad I made it!!  It was an awesome course, I didn't even mind it that I hit a few branches and logs!  LOL  Loved the fact that it was very realistic.  I had so much fun today and enjoyed meeting all the awesome people that I did today.  Here is a link to the pictures I took:
http://imgur.com/a/NAJAt
And yes these will be on Trad Gang as well  
Thanks again to all who guided me and gave me pointers.  (And helped me look for arrows, hahahahaha)


----------



## Al33 (Jun 7, 2015)

Missed seeing a bunch of folks that were there but thankful I got to visit with the ones I did. There were so many in attendance there was just no way to get to chat with everyone. My niece Cindy sure enjoyed her return. She especially enjoyed just meeting and chatting with so many wonderful people that made her feel so very welcome. I am so very proud of and thankful for all of you folks that labor and give of your time to make sure this monthly event happens. YOU ARE AWESOME!!!! 

A special thanks to Ethan Cook for our morning devotional prayer, good job young man!!

Tough course for me, I lost two arrows, one on target 5 and another on 7. Good news is when I lose two or three it gives me justification to buy another dozen.


----------



## dutchman (Jun 8, 2015)

It was an outstanding day to be sure! Thanks to Crispin and David for the fine job they did as our shoot hosts. Thanks also to those who helped with set up and take down/clean up. And thanks to the better than 100 shooters who came out to make it all worth the effort!


----------



## dpoole (Jun 8, 2015)

Lady Frost Dragon said:


> So glad I made it!!  It was an awesome course, I didn't even mind it that I hit a few branches and logs!  LOL  Loved the fact that it was very realistic.  I had so much fun today and enjoyed meeting all the awesome people that I did today.  Here is a link to the pictures I took:
> http://imgur.com/a/NAJAt
> And yes these will be on Trad Gang as well
> Thanks again to all who guided me and gave me pointers.  (And helped me look for arrows, hahahahaha)



Thanks for coming ! your pictures are great.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 8, 2015)

I took a few pictures yesterday. Jeff and I sure had fun! Here's some pics of happy folks having fun!!! Thanks to the set up crew and the ones that took it down. Thanks to David and Chrispin for hosting duties!  And thanks to Al Chapman for his inspiring devotional.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 8, 2015)

2nd batch:


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 8, 2015)

Dan and Donny were nice enough to go out of their way to pick me up for my first trip up that way, and I'm sure glad they did. Had a great time, with a fine bunch of folks. Ya'll have a real nice spread. Thank you for putting up with me.


----------



## dutchman (Jun 9, 2015)

Barry Duggan said:


> Dan and Donny were nice enough to go out of their way to pick me up for my first trip up that way, and I'm sure glad they did. Had a great time, with a fine bunch of folks. Ya'll have a real nice spread. Thank you for putting up with me.



You're welcome anytime, my Cuban barber friend. It was good to see you, Dan, and Donnie.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jun 9, 2015)

After the Waffle house stop they might not give you a ride anymore.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 9, 2015)

dm/wolfskin said:


> After the Waffle house stop they might not give you a ride anymore.



Keeps the bugs, and everything else, off of ya.


----------



## Lady Frost (Jun 13, 2015)

dm/wolfskin said:


> After the Waffle house stop they might not give you a ride anymore.


LOL  
Alot of frogs were croaking that day. lol


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Jun 15, 2015)

Sorry I missed it.  I was with my family and closest friends out in the Gulf on our semi annual fishing trip. What a blast! Thought about all y'all though.  

Looks like I'm up for the July Shoot.  Y'all remember that its July 12th because the first Sunday in July falls during 4th of July weekend. 

Are we having the Annual NGT Business Meeting that Sunday too or is that scheduled for the last shoot in August?  

Finally, I can't remember who my co-chair(s) for the July shoot is... Would my partner in crime contact me in the next couple of weeks please so we can plan? 

donniekinard@rocketmail.com 

Thanks,

D


----------



## Todd Cook (Jun 15, 2015)

TIMBERGHOST said:


> Sorry I missed it.  I was with my family and closest friends out in the Gulf on our semi annual fishing trip. What a blast! Thought about all y'all though.
> 
> Looks like I'm up for the July Shoot.  Y'all remember that its July 12th because the first Sunday in July falls during 4th of July weekend.
> 
> ...



Donnie, it is indeed the July shoot for the business meeting. I'm not sure who the co-host is? I'll try to find out.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 16, 2015)

Todd Cook said:


> Donnie, it is indeed the July shoot for the business meeting. I'm not sure who the co-host is? I'll try to find out.



According to the list on FB, a co-host is yet to be listed.

"July 12 - Donnie Kinard"


----------



## dutchman (Jun 16, 2015)

No co-host volunteer has stepped up at this point. But not to worry. There will be the regulars there on Saturday and Sunday to pitch in.


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Jun 17, 2015)

That's fine. We can handle it.  Our good friend Dr. Bill Knight has already graciously agreed to present the pre-shoot devotional Sunday Morning. 

Switching off to the NGTA July Shoot thread begun on 6/16.


----------

